

Announcing the NYC Startup Job Fair - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/03/announcing-the-nyc-startup-job-fair.html

======
retro
"The NYC Startup Job Fair will bring students, _young_ alumni and startups
together to help place bright motivated individuals in exciting New York based
companies."

Emphasis on "young".

------
wjr
Really looking forward to this.

------
MediaSquirrel
this is a big deal and start of what I hope will be a trend!

